# A few from my carbon collection



## Popinoff (Dec 13, 2016)

I started collecting old carbon knives about four years ago. I've done some minor and some major restoration work on most of them. This has been a great learning process for me. So far, I haven't ruined any knives. Hoping to keep it that way. Just starting to dip my toe into the world of re-handling. I'll post more pics as that work starts to happen.

First photo:

F. Dick 15"
Foster Bros meat cleaver
Bazar Francais 10"
Foster Bros 10"
Unknown 10"
Sabatier 4 star 4" paring








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31255072080/in/album-72157673941545713/

The second image is of what started out as a Dexter 12". This knife was in really rough shape when I got it. I've cleaned it up and re-shaped it into a 10" massif style. I plan to polish the blade some more and eventually re-handle it. I'd love to keep the original handle, but it has a crack.


----------



## Popinoff (Dec 13, 2016)

Still working out posting photos - sorry.


----------

